# Alternator Failure X3 -Nissan Quest Minivan year 2000



## LLERK (Apr 11, 2005)

History,
2000 quest Minivan with 180,000 Miles -relatively good shape, I have changed timing belt, flushed transmission, changes serpentine belts, water pump, thermostat, good breaks.

Alternator problems:

May 2015 - 1st replacement alternator 
July 2015 - Second replacement alternator
June 2017 -Alternator is sparking after I left the keys in ignition and let battery run down. Battery is currently at 12.15 Volts after I left the keys in ignition.

In May and July 2015 I was told that one of the harness wires from alternator back to fuse box was damaged and my mechanic wired an extra wire from alternator to fuse box to bypass the damaged harness.

My wife wants me to sell the car, and put no more $ into it. I want to fix it but I don't have 2000.00 dollars to pay Nissan to fix it. I am not an electrician does anybody have any advice?

thanks for your time!


----------

